# Duda simulacion DSPIC



## superdog13 (May 25, 2012)

Bueno, hasta donde tengo entendido, la única forma de simular un programa diseñado para un DSPic (en mi caso el 30F4011) es mediante el mismo "programador" (en mi caso, de nuevo , el MPLab).

Pero vamos, seamos sinceros, para alguien que hasta ahora está aprendiendo a usarlo es bastante engorroso y feo   

Ahora, mi duda: no hay algún software para hacer una simulación un poco mas "real" ???
Como si fuera un PIC normal (18F4450, etc.) con el ISIS ???


----------



## ByAxel (May 25, 2012)

No.

Para el nivel que tienen los dsPIC es mejor utilizar uno real. 
Y el único simulador que podria estar al nivel es el ISIS pero como no solicitan tando ese tipo de PIC, no hacen ningún dll para simular estos.


----------

